
The C10K Problem - asim
http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html
======
dougwbrunton
My first job was technical support for an internet service provider in Seattle
(seanet.com). Dan Kegel's ISDN page was in my OmniWeb bookmarks (we were a
NEXT shop), and got me through many rough calls.

Later in life I had the pleasure of working with Dan at Oblong Industries.

I'm such a fan of his work, and him as a human.

------
jeffbee
Still a classic but 20 years later the frontier is at more like ten million
connections.

